# mic



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 19, 2011)

For the guy's working with mic, he has had a minor accident at work and wanted me to let you guy's know he will be off the forum and out of reach for a couple of day's.


----------



## Ocean (Jan 19, 2011)

Well, I hope he's ok.


----------



## nickvc (Jan 19, 2011)

Send him my best wishes for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks nick I will let him know.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 19, 2011)

Ocean said:


> Well, I hope he's ok.



He will be in time. Thanks


----------



## Claudie (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't know mic personally but glad to hear he will be okay. Take him a laptop, no one can go very long with out reading this forum.... :lol:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 19, 2011)

Claudie said:


> I don't know mic personally but glad to hear he will be okay. Take him a laptop, no one can go very long with out reading this forum.... :lol:



He is not going to be able to use the key board for a few days.


----------



## wrecker45 (Jan 19, 2011)

i know whats its like to be down from injurys wish mic all the best please


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 19, 2011)

wrecker45 said:


> i know whats its like to be down from injurys wish mic all the best please



Thanks he will appreciate that.


----------



## Lou (Jan 19, 2011)

Wish him a speedy convalescence.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 20, 2011)

all the best


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 20, 2011)

I hope he has a full and speedy recovery.

Steve


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 21, 2011)

When you talk to Johnny, please inform him that when handling a chain saw, you're supposed to grab the large end, not the thin part that cuts the tree!
Get well, Johnny.

Harold


----------



## Platdigger (Jan 21, 2011)

Heal up guy!


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 21, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> When you talk to Johnny, please inform him that when handling a chain saw, you're supposed to grab the large end, not the thin part that cuts the tree!
> Get well, Johnny.
> 
> Harold



I keep trying to get that across to him but he is hard headed and will not listen to me. 8)


----------



## glondor (Jan 21, 2011)

Speedy recovery Mic!


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 21, 2011)

hey guys,i cannot stay but i will be back on in a few days.thank you all for the good wishes, this came close to stopping me for good,i got my hand in the chainsaw about 45 feet up,but it could have been my wrist.so i am resting a lot,and taking medication,wifey does not want me on the computer she just wants me resting,i told her i had to have 5 minutes to get on here lol
barren has been checking on me several times a day and making sure my family has what they need unitl i am better , thank you so much 
all of you mean the world to me,and you know i hate being away from the forum but i guess my 5 minutes are up.
i will ask her if she will let me on sunday.
thank you again guys it means so much


----------



## joem (Jan 21, 2011)

Take er easy mic. I hope you have not lost any pieces. rest and get well


----------



## wrecker45 (Jan 21, 2011)

hey mic .do what the wife tells you. or she might break the other hand.


----------



## Ocean (Jan 21, 2011)

Get well friend.


----------



## dtectr (Jan 21, 2011)

As much as not being active here kills you, complete convalescence pays dividends, rushing it rarely does. Be a good patient & do what the wifey says - later in life, she's the one that tells the Dr. whether to pull the plug or not! :lol: 
hang in there


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 21, 2011)

mic said:


> i got my hand in the chainsaw


How did I know? :shock: 

Harold


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 22, 2011)

Isn't it your second time? Am I correct?


----------



## stihl88 (Jan 22, 2011)

Ouch, i am an Arborist and was a tree lopper for 12 years, one thing people need to understand is that what the chain cuts it usually spits out.
I personally never ever cut myself because i had too much respect for my limbs :mrgreen: but Ive seen it happen twice and it was never a pretty site.
One of which would have been avoided if my colleague was wearing his Kevlar chaps.

It's usually the smallest chainsaws that bite.

I feel for you Mick, sounds like it could have been a lot worse.


----------



## adam_mizer (Jan 22, 2011)

What men have to do to survive.
We could easily write an encyclopedia on this.

Its amazing our body's have some resiliance, and they want to heal.

Heal quickly Mic!


----------



## philddreamer (Jan 22, 2011)

Get well soon, brother!

Phil


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 23, 2011)

(forgive my grammer my hand heals)
hey guys.My wife and I just unwrapped it to clean it and change the bandage and it looks a lot better,it hurts more now,but thats because of the agitation and i stopped taking the pain pills.we took a drive friday night and it felt pretty good...... so ill start with what happened,i was cutting a limb in the top of a tree,there was a limb below it already cut,so i went to grab it to throw it down when the saw cut through the limb above it and dropped on one of my fingers pulling it into the saw
the cut was too wide for stitches so i am having to wait for my finger to be regenerated.
pat,you are thinking of when the computer fell on my leg last year,but i was infact cut many years ago before i met you,my kneecap stopped the saw that time.
i cannot thank you guys enough for the kind wishes and thoughts it means worlds to me.
as much as i want to stay on here,it is excruciatingly frusterating typing with one hand
so i will ask mommy if she will let me come out and play again in a few days....thanks again guys


----------



## eeTHr (Jan 23, 2011)

Yow! Sounds like it didn't go through the bone, anyway. Did it nick any bone?

Have a good regeneration time.

:shock:


----------



## Claudie (Jan 23, 2011)

I had a similar thing happen with my index finger on my right hand. Cut the tendon there too. Since there was a lot of missing skin, I had to wait 6 weeks or so for it to grow back. Had to do a Debridement every few days in bleach water. It sucked but keep it clean and it will heal. Takes a while for the motion to come back after it heals though, with mine I wasn't supposed to move it the whole time it was healing.
Kind of odd but I also got a chainsaw on my knee once, that healed faster than my finger but it didn't cut into the bone like it did on my finger. Hope you heal fast and all is good for you.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 3, 2011)

IM BACK! (there goes the neighboorhood).
Thanks for all of the support,emails,and calls.It meant worlds to me.My hand is doing great and is healing very nicely.I've been on a few times in the last week but just to read,because I didnt want to type.Believe it or not,I have complete mobility of the finger that was hit.I thought for sure I would never be able to use it again,but low and behold,it bends all the way down and straightens all the way up.Ha who knew?
Well I will try to get to any PMs(from before)as soon as I can,and start helping again as much as I am able to for now.I have a couple of big loads coming in later this week and next week so hopefully I can get back in the swing of things quickly.
Thanks again guys,it really helped me a lot reading all of the kind thoughts and wishes.


----------



## Ocean (Feb 3, 2011)

Glad you are getting better and feeling good.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 3, 2011)

Damn, and it has been so nice and quiet around here. So much for the peace and quiet :twisted: . _*Help Harold*_...


----------



## philddreamer (Feb 3, 2011)

Welcome back brother!!! 8)


----------



## glondor (Feb 3, 2011)

Really glad you are doing well. Don't over do it with your hand. Sounds like it will heal very well. I missed your input on many topics, so i am happy you will be back soon.


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 4, 2011)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> _*Help Harold*_...


Get a rope! :twisted: 

Harold


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 4, 2011)

glondor said:


> I missed your input on many topics, so i am happy you will be back soon.


Thanks mike,I look forward to being back.


Harold_V said:


> Get a rope!


On second thought................... :shock: 
By the way Harold,thanks for that email the other day,we all read it together,that was hysterical.


----------

